# No Roll Beef



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone here have issues with no rolled beef?

i found it at a trading place....and then looked it up..

it's inspected meat, just not graded and the prices are pretty cool for bulk buying...

i was just wondering if the dogs would be okay with this kind of meat..

generally, it's about the same as select..and the way it was explained to me....was that these might be older cows, who have had a litter, so the meat might be a little tougher.....

while i might not eat it, i should think it would be fine for dogs...or is that wrong thinking...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what it is? It's not ground right? just older beef that might be tough, the only thing with it not being inspected is you have to be careful where it actually came from. I won't feed my dogs questionable meat that could of come from downed cows, or ones that had been pumped full of antibiotics before being slaughtered, and definitely not hormones. That's why it was great to have the contact on the co-op who had the butcher friend who can get the cows and a great price for us, it's great meat and I think they just closed the database for it but they will try to have it available every other month or so, alot of the raw feeders go crazy for buying this meat. I bought a 100# last order. So I'm not sure of the kind your talking about but someone might know. Sorry for going on and on.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It should be just fine to feed. We feed a lot of game meat that isn't inspected by anyone and we have never had an issue. 

Unless you are going to feed only the highest quality meats or organic meats, then I wouldn't feed it...unless it happens to be organic :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no roll means it is inspected by usda inspectors...it is not graded as either prime, choice, or select...

it has more to do with the farmer not wanting to pay for the certificate.....from what i was told, these cuts of meat are most likely select...some might be choice....but none are prime...

and the certificates are expensive to get in regard to grading, so the farmer only grades certain proteins and gets a higher price for them...

What is No-Roll Beef?

i don't get the highest grades of meat, natalie....my dogs aren't either LOL.....

some of the prices are pretty high at the co op site....especially for lamb and such, whiteleo....and here's my thing...i'm not feeding danes or large dogs....

heck, i had to weigh out three drummettes just for bubba LOL....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of raw feeders would call the meat we feed to our furkids as the "Kibbes n Bits" of raw feeding because we don't feed the highest quality meat we could. We just can't afford the prices for organic/free range meats for the dogs. We feel that what we feed is the best that we can provide and I will never feel guilty for doing the best that I can.

I wouldn't hesitate with the no roll beef. Sounds like a great opportunity to get some beef, and its hard to find affordable deals on beef.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, then, i guess i'm going to join you.....cause the prices were pretty good, especially in bulk and i bet i could buy some of it by the case, too.....

including one of my own favourites which is chicken feet...can't make chicken soup without it and i bet the dogs would love it.

this place had whole beef heart and beef feet and pig tails and all kinds of dog-a-licious stuff for down the line when we don't have to feed just boring old chicken LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally don't like to feed beef or pork feet...they are not really that nutritious but are good for treats or things for the dogs to gnaw on. The only thing that we order for rec chewing or treats is slabs of beef ribs. See if they have those available...they should be under $1 per pound...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

feet..yeah....treats. that's what i was thinking down the road.

you should have seen the size of the beef heart they had.....but again, that's down the road a ways....

same with beef ribs, although not so sure they can eat them..more likely, they would be patio recreational


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The chunks of beef heart that we get weigh about 5-10 pounds a piece. They are fun to chop up :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it looked like it was about five or more pounds...you chop it? i would think one could slice it..and then have at it?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

magicre said:


> it looked like it was about five or more pounds...you chop it? i would think one could slice it..and then have at it?


I think she was just using it as a figure of speech. Unless I'm wrong....LOL



danemama08 said:


> The only thing that we order for rec chewing or treats is slabs of beef ribs. See if they have those available...they should be under $1 per pound...


Really??? Under a dollar a pound? What are these awesome ribs that you speak of called? :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd like to know what kind of prices your payin for no roll beef, just curious?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I'd like to know what kind of prices your payin for no roll beef, just curious?


we're still going through transition, so we weren't checking prices so much.

we did pick up turkey neck bones.....just to have them after the two weeks of chicken....which isn't carved in stone.....three packages and paid 5 dollars total for all three packages....not sure how much..didn't really look..

if and when the dogs complete their transition and start producing solid stools, then we will check out the co op AND the no roll pricings...

promise to let every one know....

the more i think about it, the more i'm thinking that choice or select is fine with me....especially if that's all it can be...it just isn't graded...which means i get it cheaper...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Really??? Under a dollar a pound? What are these awesome ribs that you speak of called? :biggrin:


We get them from Harvest...I think the last time we ordered them they were $.85 per pound in a 60 pound case. Might try and ask the next time you order meat!


----------

